# Benefits of manganese?



## kroner19 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have some MnSO4 and can't find any info as to how to dose this and when. I do EI dosing on my 55 gal and can't find this specific fert on any of the calculators out there. Does anyone know how much (in tsp) and how often I should dose this? And on what day, micro or macro?


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

kroner19 said:


> I have some MnSO4 and can't find any info as to how to dose this and when. I do EI dosing on my 55 gal and can't find this specific fert on any of the calculators out there. Does anyone know how much (in tsp) and how often I should dose this? And on what day, micro or macro?


This is a trace element and not something you dose like you do other ferts. My suggestion is for you wait until you have more experience before you even begin to mess with this.


----------



## kroner19 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok, but how much more experienced does one need to be to dose this? My plants are doing great. I have my CO2 all figured out, my dosing regimen down to a T, my photoperiod is as long as I know I can get away with. I have very little, if any algae in my tank. Right now I think I'm getting pretty good with this whole planted tank life style. So why not add another trace element and see if I can get even better results. I mean, why would even offer this as a fertilizer if no one is going to use it? Theres got to be some benefit to adding some MnSO4 to the tank I just can't find much info on it (besides what deficiencies to look for that are the result of low Mn) or a fert calc that has it as one of the choices. 

If anyone else knows some more about this trace element I would love to hear about it. Or if someone knows how my much I should dose and how often please feel free to chime in.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

hi mike,

i use extra Mn in my own fertilizer, look at my signature for the benefits of the fert i worked on. you can calculate it at http://calc.petalphile.com/ and its called MnSO4.H2O

Mn is used in higher amount after Fe IMO in aquatic plants, however just like iron it is not very stable, soon as you add it to the tank it might be undetectable by end of the day. that is why dosing traces everyday is better than dosing 3x week.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

kroner19 said:


> Ok, but how much more experienced does one need to be to dose this? My plants are doing great. I have my CO2 all figured out, my dosing regimen down to a T, my photoperiod is as long as I know I can get away with. I have very little, if any algae in my tank. Right now I think I'm getting pretty good with this whole planted tank life style. So why not add another trace element and see if I can get even better results. I mean, why would even offer this as a fertilizer if no one is going to use it? Theres got to be some benefit to adding some MnSO4 to the tank I just can't find much info on it (besides what deficiencies to look for that are the result of low Mn) or a fert calc that has it as one of the choices.
> 
> If anyone else knows some more about this trace element I would love to hear about it. Or if someone knows how my much I should dose and how often please feel free to chime in.
> 
> ...


Mike from my understanding, Manganese is already in your water supply along with calcium and magnesium. You may not need to dose it anyway. 

If you are using RO water and using some type of GH buffer Mn is supplied that way as well. The way I see it, if your not seeing deficientcies and the tank looks good why bother.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

latchdan said:


> Mike from my understanding, Manganese is already in your water supply along with calcium and magnesium. You may not need to dose it anyway.
> 
> If you are using RO water and using some type of GH buffer Mn is supplied that way as well. The way I see it, if your not seeing deficientcies and the tank looks good why bother.


he is talking about Mn (manganese), not Mg (magnesium). Gh booster does not contain Mn.
*
*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I share the same confusion that some other users have; why are you trying to dose manganese (Mn) into your aquarium? 

A good trace mix, such as CSM+B, will already contain the necessary amount of manganese.

If you are dosing for sulfates, potassium sulfate is a much better chemical to use.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

happi said:


> he is talking about Mn (manganese), not Mg (magnesium). Gh booster does not contain Mn.
> *
> *


The gh booster I use contains manganese (seachem equilibrium) I checked before I 
posted. I figured other brands did too. I'm not confusing magnesium with manganese for both are in seachems gh buffer


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

According to Seachem's website, the amount of manganese in their Equilibrium buffer is 0.06% 

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Equilibrium.html

For comparison, the amount of manganese in CSM+B is 1.87%, which more than meets the needs of plants.

In either case though, manganese is really only needed in trace amounts; you are likely to notice other deficiencies before a manganese deficiency.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

latchdan said:


> The gh booster I use contains manganese (seachem equilibrium) I checked before I
> posted. I figured other brands did too. I'm not confusing magnesium with manganese for both are in seachems gh buffer


sorry i thought you were using Tom barr GH booster.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

kroner19 said:


> Ok, but how much more experienced does one need to be to dose this? My plants are doing great. I have my CO2 all figured out, my dosing regimen down to a T, my photoperiod is as long as I know I can get away with. I have very little, if any algae in my tank. Right now I think I'm getting pretty good with this whole planted tank life style. So why not add another trace element and see if I can get even better results. I mean, why would even offer this as a fertilizer if no one is going to use it? Theres got to be some benefit to adding some MnSO4 to the tank I just can't find much info on it (besides what deficiencies to look for that are the result of low Mn) or a fert calc that has it as one of the choices.
> 
> If anyone else knows some more about this trace element I would love to hear about it. Or if someone knows how my much I should dose and how often please feel free to chime in.
> 
> ...



Let us know how much more healthy your plants grow after adding this. Before and after pics would be great too.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i added it to my CSM+b + chelated iron mix just for fun
i noticed no better growth results, color, or size


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> i added it to my CSM+b + chelated iron mix just for fun
> i noticed no better growth results, color, or size


Too many factors


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Mn is actually lower in csm than other mixes.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

mrkookm said:


> Too many factors


 This is under the impression plants actually need more of it?
i overdose trace elements as it is.. dont really have much of a growth issue.
my blyxa took over my 75 in two weeks. my ludiwiga cuba is growing about 3 inches per week
ludwigia repens has side shoots everywhere. i can't count its growth rate like that
ludwigia red. is 2 inches per week at 2 inches above substrate
at 12 inches above substrate it was about 3 inches per week and lots of side shoots
rotala colorata is close to 5 inches per week


----------



## kroner19 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. From the sound of it it seems as though manganese will do little to nothing for my plants in higher doses. Maybe ill just add 1/8 of a tsp at water changes being that I do not use GH booster and see what happens.(I boost my GH with 5 gallons of tap water added to my 25 gals of RO when doing water changes)


----------

